

Startup Quote: Mike Hudack, Co-founder, blip.tv - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8766099467

======
raychancc
When something really shitty happens we try not to take it personally,
figuring that tomorrow is another day.

\- Mike Hudack (@mhudack)

<http://startupquote.com/post/8766099467>

